# All Chicago Area HO slot car racers



## gotmark73

This friday Sept. 28 will be the first race at Park Lane Hobbies 1080 Lincoln Hwy (rt. 30) Dyer IN. We will be running inline motor cars, magna-traction cars, and thunder jet cars our only requirement is that there be at least two cars to make a class. Racing starts at 7:30pm and we are shooting to be done by 9:30. Please feel free to e-mail me at [email protected] or call 219-322-1123 with any questions. The track is a four lane 4x14ft. road course with trackmate timing. There will be track rental during the week for practice. Entry is $10.00 with 50% of the entry fees paid out in CASH :woohoo: to the winner. There is also a $5.00 gift cert. for any single lap track record. Since this is a new track there is no records yet so we are looking at $20.00 in gift certs. to be given this Friday. Also any local racers or groups please feel to email me if you have a different day that works you and we can try to arrange a race. The hobby shop was nice enough to build a track for us to race at, I just want to make it worth their time so any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## JVerb

Hey I left JoAnn my name and TX number. Call me I will help. Peace, John Verbich.


----------



## Rawafx

I hope the racing is going well today. The next time I am up in the midwest I'll stop in and run some laps. My daughter and her family live in Warsaw, IN. and my mom lives in Peotone, IL so I can drive right by your place on the way from one place to the other.


Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## co_zee

DANG!! Verb, is that you man??!!! According to your profile it is!! Sweet! I sent ya a pm!!!


----------



## Dragula

Man I loved coming to Chicago for the slot shows,and the pizza!


----------



## JVerb

*track good*

Hey, I just got back from Park Lane Hobbies in Dyer IN. I raced the track for about an hour and a half and I must say I really enjoyed myself. I got to meet Mark (the guy you put the track together) and we had a good time running old school t-jets. The track still needs to be massaged a little but Mark did a excellant job of getting this bad boy going. This looks like it could be a very enjoyable fall slot car season. If any of you are in the Calumet Region you should come out and give this a look see. While Mark and I were going at it I noticed a guy watching. I found out his name was Chester and he said he use to race 1/24 cars back in the day. I gave him a controller and a car to use and he proceeded to kick my butt with my own stuff. I hope he comes back. Anyway I hope to see more racers here soon. Peace, John Verbich


----------



## brownie374

Raced there tonight good time good people.Lookin foward to next time.


----------



## brownie374

Just packed up my cars goin racin tomorrow night!


----------



## JVerb

Hey, if you are even remotely interested in slot cars come on in and give this a try. We usually get started around 7 o’clock. Extra cars and controllers will be available at no charge. Remember to borrow better. 

Peace, Verb


----------



## brownie374

We are racing tomorrow night ! Come check it out


----------



## 41-willys

Do they do any racing or test-N-Tune on Saturdays? I can't make it there on Fridays.


----------



## brownie374

You might be able to run the track.After the first of the year they might do some sun. races.


----------



## brownie374

Racin this friday come on out!


----------



## 41-willys

I stopped by to check it out. Nice bunch of people and very helpful. Now if they could race on Sundays I maybe able to join them more often. Nice meeting you brownie:wave:


----------



## brownie374

Nice meeting you too.We had a full field of 8 racers, with more to come.Loaner cars available.


----------



## JVerb

I will be there Friday ready to race, Al Slivko said that he will be there too. I am going to try and get one more guy to come with me, he's a fireman, but i will forgive him for that because he likes t-jets. If anybody is interested in joining us, please come on down. We will have extra controllers and loaner cars available for all racing classes at no charge. The racing is fun and we have a good core group of guys that will help you with all your racing needs. We will race 3 classes of cars. Nascar box stock, slip on silicones only, Sports cars, open class, and t-jets using nitro rules. The Nascar class has been dominated by life-like cars using rutherford 360s. The sports car class has been a mixed bag but most people have been running SRT's with good success, alot of Chaperells and GT 40's. The t-jet class has be a sort of a run what you have class until the newer guys get up to speed. In this class we have been running basically stock AW's with slip-ons and occasional weighted front ends. So come on down and have some fun.

Peace, John Verbich


----------



## brownie374

I will be there! maybe I can race stock car with you this week.


----------



## brownie374

Bringing a new racer friday he has been practicing in the basement


----------



## brownie374

Getting ready!Be there!


----------



## TEAM D.V.S.

when and where is the next race?


----------



## brownie374

Tommorow night friday. feb 15th track info in first post.


----------



## JVerb

*Friday February 29th*

Hey guys I am feeling better (flu) and I will be there this Friday. I have to work midnights so I can only stay until 9:30. Hope to see the regulars and some new people. 

Peace, John Verbich


----------



## brownie374

I will be there too. I need a old aurora steering wheel controller if you have a spare.


----------



## brownie374

Should be a good turnout this week,come on out


----------



## brownie374

bump to top


----------



## brownie374

1more new racer coming fri. Another retired 1/24 racer!


----------



## JVerb

*Extra Cars*

I will be there tonight with extra cars and controllers for anyone wishing to try their hand at racing. Come on in and give it a shot, you will like it. Racing starts at 7. 

John Verbich


----------



## brownie374

bumpbump


----------



## brownie374

Goin racing fri.


----------



## brownie374

bumpbump


----------



## brownie374

Racing this fri. BE THERE!


----------



## JVerb

*Friday June 20th*

I will be there this friday 6-20-08. Extra cars and controllers will be available to use for the night. See you there.

Peace, John Verbich


----------



## brownie374

Justin and I will be there maybe you can take it easy on us this week Verb! Did you hear about a race there on Sun I am going early to work on the track a little. Later Rick:thumbsup:


----------



## JVerb

*What time on Sunday*

What time will the race be on Sunday? I heard that Finnigan's Pub is having a car show (1:1) that same day. Maybe I will get the Camaro out there and race slot cars too.

Peace, Verbinator


----------



## brownie374

We will find out Fri. I will be there early to work on the track and I will be driving my Vette.


----------



## brownie374

Just wanted everyone to know we are still racing,with good turnouts wa had 11 racers fri. night not bad for an aug. night.Stop by and check it out.Rick


----------



## bearsox

*Hey Brownie or Verb ,
What time do you guys usually get started on fridays ? I'm not sure when i could pop in but ya never know when i can catch a break and drop in.

thanks , Dennis :woohoo:*


----------



## brownie374

Track is open all day racing starts at 8 we race every other fri which is next fri.Later Rick


----------



## bearsox

*all chicago area racers*

*Ouch ! That time i'm sure works ok for locals but travel time and all puts it kinda out of my working range. i don't suppose there are plans for a sat afternoon race time ? Ahh just hoping ! Rick i hope to see ya at your place in september then.

thanks , Dennis *


----------



## TEAM D.V.S.

*race*

i agree with Dennis Saturday would work alot better with travelers!

http://z9.invisionfree.com/CITRO/index.php


----------



## brownie374

We will talk to the shop about some Sat. races.I have races on Sun at my place about once a month.


----------



## bearsox

*Chicago area racers*

*Hey Mark ,
sure hope you guys can work out some form of a saturday afternoon time frame for some racing action. i know it would help me out but suspect you may get a couple of the CITRO guys to pop in as well. Just food for thought. BTW any time i come i can help with parts , cars , tires or whatever i have to helpfolks out.

Take care , Dennis :wave:*


----------



## brownie374

Racing this friday always loaner cars dont be shy!


----------



## JVerb

I'll be there. Extra cars and controllers for anyone who would like to give it a try.


----------



## gotmark73

Look farward to racing on the 12th


----------



## brownie374

We are racing friday night.Come on out I will be there with loaners!


----------



## brownie374

Racing friday Nov.24 BE THERE


----------



## Phishead

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone there tonight, I had a great time.


----------



## brownie374

Racing next friday free pizza for the racers!


----------



## brownie374

Packing up my stuff for racin on fri.


----------



## Phishead

Not going to be able to make it tonight.

I will see everyone on Sun.

Brownie I will give you a call Sun morning for directions.

Have fun tonight all!


----------



## Im Paul

Dragula said:


> Man I loved coming to Chicago for the slot shows,and the pizza!


pizza?forget the pizza.you should travel into the city and try the mexican food.
char broiled streak always taste good.

yeah im hungry.


----------



## brownie374

*Racing this friday*

We will be racing this friday.Take a break from shopping with the wife and eatin turkey and come out and race.We will be running 4 races 1afx/magnatraction 2t-jet mod.3.road race4.lifelike stockers see you there.


----------



## brownie374

Bump Bump lets go racin!


----------



## brownie374

Next race Jan.9th!!


----------



## brownie374

Lets have a BIG turnout tommorrow!


----------



## brownie374

Racin tonight at parklane


----------



## JVerb

I'll be there, remember to bring my sunglasses. Peace Verb.


----------



## TEAM D.V.S.

all of you east chicago guys are welcome to come down to any of the CITRO races in east central illinois. the next race is tomorrow! the details can be found here.

http://z9.invisionfree.com/CITRO/index.php?act=calendar&code=showevent&eventid=99111


----------



## brownie374

15 Racers last friday!


----------



## gotmark73

We have a new way to keep up with whats going on at "The Lane" 
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/parklanes/
We can post upcoming race dates and this way the rules and classes can be posted for all to see.


----------



## brownie374

I remember the track in that pic.It looks a little different now!


----------



## brownie374

Race next friday.


----------



## brownie374

Racing tonight feb27 be there!2 sat.races next month the 7th and the 28th


----------

